# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Argentina: asistencia para fortalecer y potenciar al sector apícola

## Polinizaciones

*Se invertirán más de USD 1.176.000 dólares durante el período 2014/2015 para fortalecer y potenciar la cadena apícola en todo el ámbito de la provincia del Chaco. El objetivo es hacer más eficiente la actividad, lo cual permitirá la colocación de todo lo producido en los mercados nacional e internacional.*La meta trazada apunta a incorporar a este sistema productivo a jóvenes apicultores, evitando de esta manera el desarraigo del ámbito rural.Para alcanzar los objetivos fijados, se puso en marcha el Plan Apícola Chaco que tiene el propósito de promover y consolidar el desarrollo de la actividad apícola en la provincia a través de una mirada integral de la cadena de valor y la vinculación de los diferentes eslabones y actores que la caracterizan con estrategias basadas en el desarrollo social y organizacional, la incorporación de tecnología para el incremento de la productividad y la consolidación comercial.Bajo este marco el plan propone dos componentes para facilitar y el lograr los resultados propuestos: asistencia técnica y capacitación especializada y herramientas financieras flexibles, adaptadas a la real necesidad de las organizaciones y sus productores, con el objetivo de lograr el crecimiento auto-sostenido de las mismas y la sustentabilidad del sistema.El esquema de trabajo contempla la asistencia técnica, financiamiento y formación a los productores dentro de las organizaciones. En ese marco se realiza una evaluación de la capacidad técnica y económica de las mismas, los niveles de producción, los acopiadores y la colocación de esos productos en el mercado tanto local como nacional y hasta internacional.Para cumplir estos objetivos, los técnicos de la cartera productiva acompañan a los productores y a las asociaciones que integran, realizando un control de las salas de extracción, ayudando en la inscripción y auditorías ante el registro nacional de productores apícolas (Renapa), así como la implementación del BPA. En la red de salas de extracción se apunta a la implementación de BPM y Procedimientos Operativos Estandarizados de Saneamiento (POES) y a la implementación de registros unificados y trazabilidad.Por medio del Programa Más Colmenas se asegura la sustentabilidad de las colmenas (Programa Banco de insumos), el crecimiento virtuoso de la cantidad de colmenas (Programa 20.000 colmenas) y el aumento contenido de nuevos productores (Programa jóvenes apicultores).De estas tres líneas de trabajo se pretende disminuir la pérdida de colmenas en tiempos adversos, aumentar la productividad por contar con los insumos en tiempo y forma, incrementar responsablemente la cantidad de colmenas por productor en base a su rentabilidad y por último, aumentar la cantidad de nuevos productores con un sistema de capacitación, contención y financiamiento entre el Estado y las organizaciones.En el período 2013-2014 para el Proyecto 20.000 colmenas se invirtieron USD 517.859, lo cual permitió incrementar 12.500 colmenas nuevas. Por su parte, el Proyecto Banco de Insumos contempla los elementos adecuados para recuperar material vacío y evitar la mortandad de colmenas. En la temporada 2013-2014, se volcaron  USD 147.684 para la reactivación de 5.612 colmenas, mientras que para la temporada 2014-2015, se prevé llegar a una asistencia de USD 235.200.Finalmente, el Programa Jóvenes Apicultores apunta a incrementar la cantidad de apicultores y disminuir el éxodo rural de los jóvenes. Actualmente se capacitaron 60 jóvenes, los cuales fueron incluidos y financiados, lo cual demandó una inversión de USD 64.680. Para la próxima etapa, se contempla elevar a 180 los jóvenes que serán capacitados, incluidos en la actividad y financiados, con 20 colmenas cada uno, lo cual significará una inversión de USD 235.200.El Ministerio de Producción, por medio de convenios celebrados con el INTA, el INTI y el Senasa, avanzó en lo que respecta a innovación y mejoramiento genético, así como en el desarrollo e investigación de enfermedades que afectan a las abejas, como Varroa y Nosemosis (enfermedad producida por parásito que afecta el aparato digestivo de las abejas), entre otras. En Juan José Castelli se instaló un apiario para red de tolerancia, obteniéndose como resultado del trabajo realizado abejas más resistentes a la varroasis.En lo que respecta al eje comercial, el Ministerio de Producción pretende posicionar los productos del sector apícola con caracterización en origen, con diferenciación floral y producida con calidad bajo normas internacionales, convirtiéndola en un producto único de cara a los consumidores.En ese marco, la cartera productiva realizó una alianza estratégica con la empresa Mieles del Chaco, con la cual se están abriendo canales comerciales y realizando exportaciones, dando impulso además a la generación de otras vías productivas y comerciales, que por carecer de lugares de venta no se explotaban, como ser propóleo, hidromiel, polen, etcétera.En conclusión, este Plan abarca desde el productor y su sistema de autofinanciamiento a través de su propia organización y la implementación de todo el paquete tecnológico disponible a través de los 15 técnicos distribuidos por toda la provincia, terminando en la comercialización asegurada de la miel y de todos los productos que se están elaborando actualmente.   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: Artículo: Productores demandan más apoyo para fortalecer el sector cafetalero Francia: sector apícola busca ayuda para compensar las malas cosechas Argentina: plan sanitario apícola provincial Artículo: Productores peruanos de arándano se unen para potenciar el sector España: investigan abejas autóctonas para mejorar el sector apícola

----------

